

The Perfect Developer Laptop - fekberg
http://blog.filipekberg.se/2013/09/25/perfect-developer-laptop/

======
lolsal
This is how I read this blog post:

I am getting a new laptop, hooray! My requirements for the perfect laptop are:

1\. Thing

2\. Thing 2

3\. Thing 3

4\. Thing 4

In the end I decided I don't need things 2, 3 or 4 and just bought a laptop.

\---

You tried just about the lowest end Apple laptop and compared it to a custom
built laptop. The blog post didn't explain why other brands/models were
discounted.

I also find it strange that a requirement of '10 hours of battery life' made
the initial list of requirements and was then dropped, but something like
"runs Windows well, which I need because of Camtasia" didn't factor into the
equation.

~~~
fekberg
> "Just bought a laptop"

That's not really true, when I started looking I had no idea I could configure
the hardware in a laptop like this. For some reason I imagined touch and 10
hour battery life being the most important thing and when I couldn't get that
I decided to let go of the touch requirement - that is when I got the MacBook
Air. It was suppose to be really good as it had the newer Haswell i7, sure it
runs Windows OK but the drivers are crap. I was unhappy with the purchase and
decided that I wanted to look outside the scope of ultrabooks but still not
get a 4KG beast as that had been my previous device and it was just a hassle
to take anywhere at all.

I did consider other laptops, like AlienWare but when I went to try one out I
felt it was too heavy and bulky.

> "runs Windows well"

All laptops should. Why even bother having that in the requirements?

------
nodata
There is something fishy about this article.

He starts by saying:

> At least 10 hours of battery as I was imagining myself taking 10 hour+
> flights every month and also taking the laptop everywhere without a charger.

Then he finds his "perfect laptop" from a company I've never heard of, and
writes:

> Battery life is only rumoured to be 3.5 to 4 hours – haven’t tried it
> without charging it for that long

Strange.

~~~
fekberg
What's fishy about it?

I've only used it connected to the wall so far, my co-worker had his running
for 3.5 hours and the forum thread linked in the bottom of the article has
lots of people running it for 3.5 to 4 hours. I just haven't had a change to
test the battery that well yet.

Also, "I was imagining myself taking 10 hour+ flights" was a joke as I figured
I wouldn't need that much battery so I let go of that requirement.

~~~
nodata
If a ten hour battery life was a requirement, why choose not test it? Why go
to the trouble of plugging the cable into the wall?

~~~
fekberg
It was a requirement from the start, but then I decided to not care about
battery life at all as it opened up for lots of more alternatives like this
one, Alienware, etc.

But you are right, I should test that before I actually rely on it having lots
of battery. Will do tomorrow and update the article with my results. Thanks
for reading

